# Hiring - Forum Moderators!



## Jaguar

Hey!

Love rats? Like RF and want to see it improved? Got a bit of time to spare every day? We are currently hiring a small amount of moderators (1-3) for the forum section of the site. Mods will be responsible for removing spam, moving threads, deleting inappropriate posts, handing out appropriate warnings, and so on. You will also be expected to help with things such as sticky cleanup/writing as well. You will not be given ban rights immediately, however new mods will have power on all forum sections.

The position will require you to be available for about 30 minutes a day on a few days a week, but also be available to do things such as reply to post reports within a reasonable time frame.

I will be posting the official mod application this Saturday (17th) on this sticky. Stay tuned!


----------



## Jaguar

Hey guys - a bit behind on the application. Sorry bout that  It will be posted this afternoon!


----------



## Jaguar

Here is the application:

About You:

1. Who are you? Tell me a little about yourself. What are your hobbies and interests?
2. How did you get into rats? Tell me a little about your rats. (If any)
3. Why would you like to be moderator on RF? What would make you a good candidate for the position? Do you have any previous experience with forum software/moderation?
4. How much time per week do you have to dedicate to monitoring the forum? Are there days when you would be unable to come online? What time of day will you mostly be on?

Scenarios. Please be as elaborate as possible:

1. Someone is posting strange replies to random threads. You aren't quite sure if the person is a spam bot or just someone with poor English skills. How would you find out?
2. Someone made a controversial post (ie. feeder discussion, etc.) that is borderline against the rules. How would you handle it? 
3. Two people begin verbally abusing/arguing with each other on a thread about an issue that is off topic. How would you take control of the situation?

Please send all of your answers to me (Jaguar). You have until the end of Friday (23rd) to send in your application. Mods will be selected and announced sometime Sunday the 25th afternoon/evening (PST).

Good luck everyone!

- Jaguar


----------



## Rat-1-

How old do you have to be to apply?


----------



## Jaguar

As much as I didn't want to make an age requirement I would have to say 18 is the limit as we deal with some pretty graphic/adult content at times. Sorry!


----------



## Rat-1-

No that's fine. I just didn't want to apply with the wrong age. I am too young anyway. But if there's anything you want a hand with you know I'm always here. I live on this thing.


----------



## Arashi

I haven't read the original post yet, but I will soon.

I need a job to support my family (parents), because they're experiencing financial difficulties, and I love rats!

I also have had trouble finding a job, so I'm staying with my parents.

I was thinking about working for my uncle on his farm for some cash... but I wonder if I could help out here since help is needed...

I'll let the universe decide fate 

I love rats, and Rat Forum! Just haven't been on lately... things have been going smoothly for me and my two lovely girls.

Also, I think a job at the computer is perfectly fine with me!

But, that's for the universe to decide ;D


----------



## Jewely-Cat

We're getting paid for this?


----------



## IndyYawns!

Lol, I'm pretty sure it's a volunteer job...


----------



## Arashi

Well, came a little late though... oops.

I hope things will be better for Rat Forum!


----------



## lilspaz68

Arashi said:


> I haven't read the original post yet, but I will soon.
> 
> I need a job to support my family (parents), because they're experiencing financial difficulties, and I love rats!
> 
> I also have had trouble finding a job, so I'm staying with my parents.
> 
> I was thinking about working for my uncle on his farm for some cash... but I wonder if I could help out here since help is needed...
> 
> I'll let the universe decide fate
> 
> I love rats, and Rat Forum! Just haven't been on lately... things have been going smoothly for me and my two lovely girls.
> 
> Also, I think a job at the computer is perfectly fine with me!
> 
> But, that's for the universe to decide ;D


Moderating on a free forum is a labour of love, not a paid position. Good luck finding a way to make some money!


----------



## Arashi

lilspaz68 said:


> Moderating on a free forum is a labour of love, not a paid position. Good luck finding a way to make some money!


My mistake!

My eyes was on the 'hiring' in the title.

I would have no problem lending a hand here on Rat Forum, though!

I've met such nice people here, and gotten a lot of help with my lovely girls 

I came late, though! ;D

It's off to my uncle's farm then, I'll be putting on my straw hat 

Thank you! I trust the universe will give me a hand in my search!


----------



## Jaguar

The results are in and our two new moderators will be... cagedbirdsinging and Maltey! Congratulations  It will take a few days to get everything set up (but I will be contacting you two before then).

Thanks to everyone who applied!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I am thrilled to become a part of the Rat Forum family and begin helping out! I really love this place.


----------



## Maltey

Thanks!! I'm looking forward to helping out round here


----------



## Raturday

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## emillyratties

Congrats ;D


----------

